# SMKON POLARICE RTA



## The Steve (26/7/16)

Found this on preorder on http://m.gearbest.com/rebuildable-atomizers/pp_415087.html


----------



## Chukin'Vape (27/7/16)

The Steve said:


> Found this on preorder on http://m.gearbest.com/rebuildable-atomizers/pp_415087.html



Wait what - am I looking at this right, surely this is some sorcery glass they use otherwise this wont work.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Steve (27/7/16)

Chukin'Vape said:


> Wait what - am I looking at this right, surely this is some sorcery glass they use otherwise this wont work.


The Wismec Theorem has a similar concept with the coil very close to the glass and it doesn't work too bad. I think this tank just looks great


----------



## Chukin'Vape (28/7/16)

The Steve said:


> The Wismec Theorem has a similar concept with the coil very close to the glass and it doesn't work too bad. I think this tank just looks great



I dont know if i can face the reality of my cotton moving after screwing on the topcap / chimney after a new perfect AF build. LOL. Its looking the tits you are right.

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (28/7/16)

Seems these types of tanks are making a huge comeback

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Random_Sheep (28/7/16)

Looking sweet!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trashcanman3284 (1/9/16)

Has anyone tried this out yet? Not sure if I should take the plunge and get it


----------

